# Planted Tanks > Vivariums >  Mangrove Tank

## Rythic

Hey guys my first post here. Was referred here from someone in another forum who thought you guys would enjoy my tank. It's a Mudskipper/Crab tanks. It is the home to 4 fiddler crabs (2 males, 2 females) 4 Indian Mudskippers and a Red Clawed Crab that I rescued from friends. I have 6 Red Mangroves, 2 Black Mangroves and 4 White Mangroves. Hope you guys enjoy and any feedback would be great! 

Full tank shot:


Angle Shots:




White Mangrove:



Black Mangroves:


Skippers and crab pics:

----------


## David Moses Heng

Hi there!! Awesome stuffs you have got there... Wondering if can get the mangrove plants here in Singapore?

----------


## blue33

This is nice, looks very natural. Do these mangrove grow very big.  :Smile:  Do you provide filtration for this setup, is it on the right hand side?

----------


## fotoudavid

:Well done: 

Very good.

I notice there are no filtration system, and a cooling fan, why need a fan? The skipper needs that?

The plants is interesting, think can grow damn tall.

----------


## samhon

simple and nice

and welcome to the forum, how big is the tank?

----------


## fisherw

Beautiful, Rythic. My idea of an ideal tank with the inclusion of archer fishes. Interested to know how you maintain the slope and about your filtration; where is the output?

----------


## limz_777

welcome rythic

----------


## eddy planer

Hi rythic

That's is awesome palu you got! :Well done:  :Jump for joy: 

Mind ask you , how are you going to maintain the marine salt with so little water?

----------


## cdckjn

Cool Tank. Are you powering up with only a powerhead? It will be awesome if you can have another marine or reef tank and then the water from the reef tank can be drained into this mangrove tank when the excess nutrients can be absorbed by the mangrove and then this will help maintain the parameters of the reef tank. Looks cool brother!

----------


## dkk08

To all bros this is the kind of setup I was talking about for mangrove setup, the mangrove can be bought in some local marine forums, I know a guy used to get the mangroves from but I think he only has the local white mangroves

----------


## blue33

Actually our coaster alot of mangroves. Kranji there also have when low tide. Lots of mangrove seed but i'm sure it can grow really big.

----------


## Rythic

> Hi there!! Awesome stuffs you have got there... Wondering if can get the mangrove plants here in Singapore?


Thanks and I'm not sure where to get mangroves in Singapore.




> This is nice, looks very natural. Do these mangrove grow very big.  Do you provide filtration for this setup, is it on the right hand side?


 Yes I have a internal filter on the right hand side which is creating the waterfall. They grow very tall but you can train them to grow like Bonsai trees.




> Very good.
> 
> I notice there are no filtration system, and a cooling fan, why need a fan? The skipper needs that?
> 
> The plants is interesting, think can grow damn tall.


THere is an internal filter on the right creating the waterfall. I have the fan in there to mimic an ocean breeze and also that tank has a tight fitting lid so no outside air gets inside to keep it very humid. So it helps keep a little air flow in the tank. 




> simple and nice
> 
> and welcome to the forum, how big is the tank?


Thanks and the tank is 30g (36x12x16)




> Beautiful, Rythic. My idea of an ideal tank with the inclusion of archer fishes. Interested to know how you maintain the slope and about your filtration; where is the output?


Thanks a lot! There is a divider underneath the sand and also that big rock on the slope helps keep the sand from sifting. The waterfall is the filter  :Grin: 




> welcome rythic


Thanks for telling me about this forum!




> Hi rythic
> 
> That's is awesome palu you got!
> 
> Mind ask you , how are you going to maintain the marine salt with so little water?


I keep the salinity between 1.008 and 1.012. I do water changes weekly.




> Cool Tank. Are you powering up with only a powerhead? It will be awesome if you can have another marine or reef tank and then the water from the reef tank can be drained into this mangrove tank when the excess nutrients can be absorbed by the mangrove and then this will help maintain the parameters of the reef tank. Looks cool brother!


My next project is going to be a saltwater lagoon reef. So I may just use your idea on using my mangroves!  :Grin: 


Thanks again for all the kind comments everyone!

----------


## limz_777

what material did you use to create the background , and those bottom rocks looks diy

----------


## Merviso

Wow! This is really a very interesting set up!  :Well done:  

I have seen a Mudskipper feeding on flying ants video in a similar setup and it is really fascinating! Really makes me want to set up something similar.... Thanks for sharing!  :Kiss:

----------


## Rythic

> what material did you use to create the background , and those bottom rocks looks diy


The background is 3 12x12 slate tiles that is attached with silicon. The rocks are DIY and is made from egg-crate, Great Stuff Foam, silicon, sand and sealant. I basically cut the egg-crate to the size I wanted applied the GSF after it dried I spread the silicon on with a brush and kept putting sand on until it was completely covered. After I got it the way I liked I then sealed it. Behind the wall is where my filter sits and is surrounded by clay balls for added filtration.

----------


## Rythic

> Wow! This is really a very interesting set up!  
> 
> I have seen a Mudskipper feeding on flying ants video in a similar setup and it is really fascinating! Really makes me want to set up something similar.... Thanks for sharing!


Thanks a ton! I feed my mudskippers small crickets, ghost shrimp, blood worms, brine shrimp and a emerald entrees. It's a lot of fun watching them eat the crickets and fish for the ghost shrimp. I watched one skipper try and catch a ghost shrimp for about 40 mins until he gave up, it was funny.

----------


## cdckjn

I linked this thread over the SGreefclub - a local marine reef forum where you can find out more about marine. I also have a low-tech marine 2ft tank so perhaps I can be of help in your marine tank later.

http://www.sgreefclub.com/forum/inde...howtopic=85966

----------


## Fuzzy

> Hi there!! Awesome stuffs you have got there... Wondering if can get the mangrove plants here in Singapore?


Petmart sells Mangrove plants, or you can try the bros at SRC. Many marine aquarists use Mangrove plants for nitrate export.

----------


## solonavi

Lovely setup. Time to add some seagrass in!

Cheers
JC

----------


## sheng

Great setup, look nice :Smile:

----------


## cdckjn

Be careful if you are intending to obtain seagrass from our beaches, there maybe NEA or park rangers around that will catch you. (Because I am not sure if there is any LFS selling seagrasses). Maybe you show your tank and say that you are serious about creating an evirnoment for it.

----------


## cdckjn

By the way, if you are into seagrass, this is my all time HOT favourite. Apparently this post is many years ago, I am not sure if he still maintain this tank as the posts were a while back but still it is an inspiration.

http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/sh...5&pagenumber=1

----------

